# FSW 2014 - Proof of Funds



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi,

Please tell how to show proof of funds

1. At the time of application lodging(should i show 3/6 months statement?)

2. When arriving in canada?


Many thanks in advance


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Flying Bird said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell how to show proof of funds
> 
> ...


You must provide proof of settlement funds with your application.
You will need to show proof to the Canadian visa office in your home country that you have enough money when you apply to immigrate.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for reply but i am still not clear

At time of Application filing, do I need to show that

amount in in my account is there for last 3 months 
or 
they the current amount in account will be enough as POF??

Thanks in advance


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

If you have gone through the document checklist, it is clearly one of the proof/evidence you need to provide along with your application.

It is safe to show that you have funds from atleast 3 months.. Any bulk deposits just before sending your application might bring in some suspicion.

Even while your arrival at canada, you are required to show the money in form of cash or Travelers cheques.. Cheers


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Many Thanks chakradhard


----------

